# Billing CPT code 28805-2 different Toes



## kphillipe (Jan 31, 2018)

I know you need to use the modifier to identify the correct toes. Do I also need to add an additional modifier such as 51 or 59 in order to get both of them paid? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 31, 2018)

28805 is one unit no matter how many toes are involved. *Transmetatarsal* = Amputation of all toes at the metatarsals.


Here is an AAPC article about foot/toe amputations

https://www.aapc.com/blog/22551-open-mouth-insert-foot-partial-foot-and-toe-amputations/


I also found this article from Podiatry Management Online

http://www.podiatrym.com/search3.cfm?id=10392


----------



## kphillipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks!!!!


----------

